# Nancy Silverton



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Nancy Silverton was/is on on today's show of Martha Stewart Living. It's captivating to see premier bakers in action. Too bad TV's aren't emitting aromas yet... (positive aromas only)

I LOVE fresh breads!









If you're interested, the recipes are here under Dec 13 for 2 weeks.
http://www.marthastewart.com/televis...uide/index.asp

Anyone made any recipes of hers?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I always wanted to try to make croissant but never had the guts...Maybe now I will. It doesn't look that hard but then looks can be deceiving.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I have made a number of her breads. there seems to nothing more therapeutic then making a starter,nurturing and feeding it, and then making a warm,crispy,dense sourdough Boule. I make her rustic olive sourdough boule, slice it rub it with a clove of garlic,some olive oil and grill it.Top it with some warm capanata and melt some fontinela on top open a northern Italian red and I'm in heaven. But really folks,for those of you who are not familiar with nancy silverton or Le brea bakery look for her books and visit her website, she truly is a modern master of bread baking
cc


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I have her bread book, as I mentioned in another thread, and the starter produces excellent bread. It is fun to feed the starter every day, but it's like having a pet; you have to be there for it. Last December, I had to keep it in the fridge for a long time, and eventually put it to rest,as I was too busy to feed it. Butif you intend to use it regularly, it's an exciting thing to do.


----------



## nutcakes (Sep 5, 2000)

I lived in LA when Campanile and La Brea Bakery first opened. Wow. I remember how good the breads were. They were known for the olive bread. I also remember a warm appetizer of poached fresh mozzarella in tomato broth with pesto drizzle served with toasted bread.

I have not made any of her breads. I also have the restaurant cookbook and only made the sopa albondigas that a cook used to make for staff meal.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

bread baking is great therapy! I love to bake bread in my machine everyother day just to get the house to smell like I've been baking all day! Try making bagels at home, sooo good. I bake brioch at the restaurant twice a week and foccia everyday. swell stuff. 
I don't remember if it was with molly o'neil or joan nathan, but nancy did a spot on bagels, total inspiration!!!
if bread baking is weird, than i am a nutcase!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Eeyore,

I'll give a try next time I'm snow bound. I don't know why I've always be a bit scared to try making croissant and pâte feuilletée. Guess I'll have to conquer my fear...

Oh and just in case I ddin't say it before, welcome to Chef Talk Eeyore!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

There is something magical about making bread. I remember the first time I made some. When it came out of the oven I couldn't believe it work. And that first slice, when the bread was still warm, the butter was melting on top of it. It was so good.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

EEyore have you ever made chocolate puff pastry (Mille Fuilette)? It's more difficult but wonderful layered with ganauche as a RICH napleon.

I used to make bagels all the time....yummmmm
havn't made them in years.

Still like raisin pumpernickle....3 risings...oh so good with cream cheese in the AM


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

NO....regular chocolate dough (butter for fat) bake and you have to be careful this doesn't burn cause the color won't help you.
So I usually put a little reg puff on the pan to gauge doneness.
sliced and between the cooked layers you spread ganauche....puff pastry/ganauche/puff pastry/ ganauche etc....
Nick Malgeari made them at the 4 Seasons....sure one of his book has the recipe, I haven't made them in years and would have to dig to find it...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

OH YEAH>>> rasberry glaze with Chambord. Maybe a tart with chantilly flavored with chambord and topped with chocolate curls and raspberries...HELLO?!!!!Where's that recipe>>>>If I dig it out I post it.
As I remember it was a bugger about burning....the chocolate/butter combo just was tough to gauge doneness...and it is a quick few minutes from prefection to charred crust....

If you make the tart let me live vicariously through your descriptions please.....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Amazingly found it in less than 2 minutes...

Bar Room Chocolate Cake (4 Seasons)

I'll just give the recipe for choc. Puff Pastry

1 cup unsalted butter room temp
4 oz bittersweet melted and cooled to room temp

Beat the butter until fluffy beat in the choc.
Spread on waxed paper to 6" square refrigerate for 2 hours or overnight.

let it softened to pilable texture (about 30 minutes)

1 3/4 bread flour
1/2 cup cold water (approximate)

Place flour ---------------------------in work bowl of processor, cut off 1 1/2" strip of chocolate butter square (return remainder to fridge) and cut into 1/2 inch cubes. Add chocolate butter cubes to flour 
Cut in using on/off turns until mixture is crumbly. Add enough water to bind dough processing just until dough holds together. Knead on lightly floured surgace just until smooth. Shape into 1" thick rectangle. Wrap and refrigerate chocolate dough until firm but not hard about 1 hour.

Roll dough out on lightly floured surgace to 6x16" rectangle, with short side near you. Place remaining chocolate butter on lawer half of dough leaving 1" border on three sides. Brush edges of dough lightly with water. Fold top half of dough over buttere and press edges to seal. Roll dough to 6x16 rectangel. fold top and bottom edges in so they meet in center. Fold top helf of dough over bottom half. This is first double turn. ( If at any time dough dontracts and is hard to roll refrigerate 30 minutes) Wrap tightly in plastic wrap and chill 30 minutes

Arrange dough on lightly floured surface so dough opening is at right Roll out to 6x16"rectangle Fold top and bottom in to meet in center. Fold top half of dough over bottom half. Wrap and chill 30 minutes This is second double turn.Give dough 2 more double turns then wrap tightly and refrig. at least 2 hours or overnight.

sprinkle cookie sheet with water roll dough and shape for whatever you want to use it for...refrig an hour....
450* for 10 minutes
375 until crisp and dark (about 10 minutes for a tart)
Run a knife under and transfer to a rack.

wonderful....what an effort though.
The rasberry tart sounds like an incredible valentines day creation....now to get my chocolate curls looking good.


----------

